# Length of time with partner?



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Whenever we go out and the subject gets on to ' so how long have you two been together etc ' everyone always seems to make a great deal of the fact that my wife and I have been together for a greater portion of our lives than not...

ie. we are both 32 and have been together for 17 years......just wondered if anyone else was in the same boat?

Or is it just me who is still with his 'Childhood sweetheart'? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It's just you Nick, judging by the number of replies! :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

doh!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Married 16 years, together 21 years. 
Hoping for Parole at 25.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

G/f - 29 Me - 33 been together 13 years - no marriage in sight  ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm 37, she's 33, together for 10 years, 6 months. Married for 10 years on 30th June.

ps did I mention that she's pregs? ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Me 58, she 41. Happy man. Been together for 9 years , married for 7.

Hope it lasts forever.

She is not preggers either... My favorite vasectomologist saw to that! ;D


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Me 26, He 25 - haha no just joking. *She's* 25 been together for 3 years on July 8th! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Me and my hand haven't been parted in... oooh..... 29 and a half years!!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

17 years here too! 5 month old son and no need for the marriage thing. If it aint broke...


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> .....just wondered if anyone else was in the same boat?
> [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


same boat - just rocked a bit! next month we've been together fourteen years, and we met when she was fourteen - me 32, she 29, so we're heading for the more lifetime known than unknown status! And we are definitely soulmates - 'cos what we got together could last forever' - Solid - know where my bread is buttered (well - Flora'd actually - gotta watch the old Cholesterol!)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Me 31, she 29. Been together 8.5 years, getting married on July 13th!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Me 40, she 41;

known each other 20 years;
been together 13 years;
married 10 years.

And making sure every day that I don't take her and my/our happiness for granted.
[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My wife and I have known each other since we were 12! (Now 35) we were more than just friends on a few occasions but actually got together 6 years ago, married 3 years ago, have a 2 year old and a 2 month old and we are supprisingly happy together 

Being good mates for many years has helped...

Jason


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Whenever we go out and the subject gets on to ' so how long have you two been together etc ' everyone always seems to make a great deal of the fact that my wife and I have been together for a greater portion of our lives than not...
> 
> ie. we are both 32 and have been together for 17 years......just wondered if anyone else was in the same boat?
> 
> Or is it just me who is still with his 'Childhood sweetheart'? [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Virtually identicle for me/us.

I'm 34, Kates 35 a similar age. ;D

Been married just over 10 years but been together for about 20 years!! 

We also get the same comments. People are also always shocked when I say marriage means nothing to me. 
What I mean by that is that an entry in the marriage registry does make any difference to me or the relationship. So why did we marry? Coz she wanted to. Didn't/doesn't bother me one way or the other. ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Same with me 

We only got married 2 years ago after being together for 15 years!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> What I mean by that is that an entry in the marriage registry does make any difference to me or the relationship. So why did we marry? Coz she wanted to. Didn't/doesn't bother me one way or the other. Â ;D


Agreed, what does a marraige certificate mean anyway? (personal opinion). It makes no difference to whether I feel committed to a relationship or not.

To some people it does maybe, and fair enough.

We've been together 5 years, and we're both 30 soon, and I'm always getting comments now from mates / colleagues along the lines of "you must be getting married soon then?" etc etc.

Maybe I will one day, but not because I feel "society" is pressurising me into it just because we've been together a certain amount of time or are of a certain age.

Obviously all IMHO, and certainly no offence intended to anyone in any way that is married 

Blimey, this post is getting all heavy now, someone post a joke or something  ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=Jokes;action=display;num=1055512200
;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Met mine last night in a club ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm 46 he's 49 been married 28 yrs,
Still mega happy.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I met Sue on 20th May 1988, in the Comedy Pub, in Panton St.

We got engaged on 3rd July 1988 (6 weeks after meeting) and married on 3rd July 1989.

So, we have been together for over 15 years now and are about to celebrate our 14th wedding aniversary. :-* :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'm leaving the bitch tomorrow, if my breakfast doesn't hit the table at 9am sharp. ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I'm leaving the bitch tomorrow, if my breakfast doesn't hit the table at 9am sharp. ;D


Did it ? ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Not of the same board.... 29 y.o..... 7 + 3 years in couple... left the last one 2 years ago..... didn't find the good one yet.... Â :'( ??? ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

54 and 53, married for 29 years.
So, yes, together for longer than half the life time :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did it ? Â ;D


She forgot the milk, but the 'extras' proved a pleasant start to the day.... 8)

Mind you shes gone off now in the new motor to collect her Mother to stay with us for a few days. Well, the garden needs some work..and I was in Poole skiing Friday and Saturday.  ;D 8)

I pointed out the UNKERBED UNMARKED sexy new 18"ers. She just laughed.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Myself and my monkey have never been parted.......

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS known missus for 10 years (4 as mates, 3 together and three married).

Now am just waiting for the slow sweet release of death..................


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Im 22, Doris is 26, been together 3 years [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm 54 and Hazel is 47, known each other for 28 years and have had a fantastic 26 years of pure bliss being married to my best mate and lover [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

C'mon Simon Bates - where are you with all the soppy music? [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Yes. Yes. I do detect the dulcet tones of C de B's magnificant Lady in Red.


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

it's been 22 years now and I'm proud to say I know every last inch of my right hand... :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Was 18 and she 16 when we met, married 8 years later. Split after 28 years.Wont do that again. :-/


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

You could'nt.
Cos your to OLD.
Quick math's, You are 48ish + 8 yrs to get to know her + 28 yrs wed= DEAD TTotal.
Or at the best very wrinkly with tt zimmer.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> You could'nt.
> Cos your to OLD.
> Quick math's, You are 48ish + 8 Â yrs to get to know her + 28 yrs wed= DEAD TTotal.
> Or at the best very wrinkly with tt zimmer.


That would make someone 84 years of age. I can't see a problem with that ;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> That would make someone 84 years of age. I can't see a problem with that Â ;D ;D


Is John really 84 then - I guess at that age it would be easy to transpose the numbers. Can't see it myself though, he sounded younger... ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK .....

18 plus 28 = Age 46 when we split. :-[


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm 41 (just), Julie 34 (nearly 35).

First met in spring 1980 (yes she would have been 11 and I would have been 17 : ).

Mind you never gave her a second look, for a number of years,but found out she had designs on me from about 14...........

She finally got her claws into me in autumn 1988 (thought she was rich as her Dad DID own a big yacht), she moved in July 89 when we got engaged, married May 91. Blissfully happy most of the time.

PS- When we had been dating for about 3 months caught her glancing into a bridal shop, told her "got to find someone to have her first!"

She nearly walked out on me there and then......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's my wedding anniversary today     and I'm still smiling folks  and if your reading this hubby (which I know you do ) Thank you for a fabby day......Love ya lots doogles snuggy bunny pie [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> It's my wedding anniversary today Â  Â  Â  Â  and I'm still smiling folks Â  and if your reading this hubby (which I know you do Â ) Â Thank you for a fabby day......Love ya lots doogles snuggy bunny pie Â [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


pass me a bucket  ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Steady on ^Abi^ you nearly induced early labour in me burrrd! Known of each other (long story) for ages, been together three years. Jeffrey Archer didn't do as long as I have!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

> pass me a bucket  ;D


At least no one will ever mistake you for a bloke ^ABI^. :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

this thread is getting too difficult to read - probably the tears of joy smearing the ink from you bunch of soppy buggers!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Was with the wife for 20 years, 15 married when we separated.

The replacement lasted 5 years.

The replacement's replacement lasted 3 months.

Now I will take it easy for a bit.

That is to say, when I get a bit I'll take it, easy.


----------

